# offensive meme war



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

DTA said:


> View attachment 127829


 jesus


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty much all women.....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Agreed


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Hahaha ↑↑↑


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

↑ Gawd ALMIGHTY!

lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Brilliant thread, keep them coming!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

DTA said:


> View attachment 127840


 Sister or carer would have been funnier lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

This thread is gold.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


>


 Had to google that as didn't have a clue... found this gem


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

I feel like I need to insert the caveat that personally, I don't condone the use of racist language, but this is in-keeping with the thread.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://niggermania.com/******%2520jokes%2520page%25202/niggermania%2520nigger%2520jokes.jpg&key=ee740331be3751adb6ef39800298916581285cfc65b6e8da776450551af013fa


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

Holy sh!t ^^ ahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

You people need help


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> View attachment 127851


 That took far to much thinking, or maybe im just a bit slow.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

That's enough Internet for me today :lol:


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

#Datguy said:


> View attachment 127861
> 
> 
> View attachment 127862
> ...


 They all look like the same person but years apart!! :lol:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://img.memecdn.com/******-syringe_o_1652599.jpg&key=c84e55334214c950bcb6ffe8ef9483094928ab77d9de694da888bd2f0614984d


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They all look like the same person but years apart!! :lol:


 You trying to say all white folk look the same?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

What do you mean you people


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## #Datguy (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

#Datguy said:


> You trying to say all white folk look the same?


 Ok, I'll remain impartial, we ALL look the same. :whistling:


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

Is there a link between AAS use and racism? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Tommy_Traps said:


> Is there a link between AAS use and racism? :lol: :lol:


 you should use that for a title for a new thread.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

Ok, I'll add equality and diversity to the thread, it should impress the equality Commission.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Tommy_Traps said:


> View attachment 127869


 I actually laughed out loud


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I loved every meme lmao.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Ffs great stuff lmao!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


>


 f**k, I may be natty but my test levels must be ok as that pic is making me horny as f**k.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

*I even feel bad for posting this but there you have it folks.... I hold my head down in shame whilst posting this shyte.....*


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> *I even feel bad for posting this but there you have it folks.... I hold my head down in shame whilst posting this shyte.....*


 Ffs :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A few posts in here I have instantly laughed, followed by a feeling of deep deep shame and self loathing


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I killed myself after this thread


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

This thread, and finding it funny as f**k, has made me question who I am.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

SickCurrent said:


>


 I'd support it.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I justify my actions with the word "banta" lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

surprised this is still here to be honest some are a little beyond jokes but everyone's opinion is different, I laughed at most but few are bit too much especially starfish one but I can't moan I laughed at some others would find beyond offensive


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Found one that I think is past the limit even on here :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

This is getting a bit tame...


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

The star fish one. fu**ing hell. Sharp intake of breath through teeth, guilty laugh then shame. Deep shame.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> This is getting a bit tame...


 Ha!


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Must of missed this starfish one will scroll back to see


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh yeah i remember it lol.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Some will get it


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha these memes


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Found one that I think is past the limit even on here :lol:


 Cock tease


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Found one that I think is past the limit even on here :lol:


 Post it up dude!


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Found one that I think is past the limit even on here :lol:


 I'm scared.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Best thread ever, keep them coming


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

...

..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best thread ever... :bounce:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ares said:


>


 Cisgender c**t.


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)

The resemblance cannot be denied.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Best thread ever... :bounce:


 Sorry mate, had to.......


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

never-say-never said:


> *I even feel bad for posting this but there you have it folks.... I hold my head down in shame whilst posting this shyte.....*


 I laughed. Is this bad?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Cisgender c**t.


 Uhh negative. I am a meat popsicle.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I laughed. Is this bad?


 No, as long as no one saw you laughing.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Quackerz

You're so right...there are some hopeless looking men that marry quite decent ladies.

For some of them, it's just about money.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

never-say-never said:


> No, as long as no one saw you laughing.


 Or you told anyone, you laughed ;-)


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Or you told anyone, you laughed ;-)


 no, thats fine.. I wont believe him anyway...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Ross1991 said:


> I laughed. Is this bad?


 Yeah mate, its bad. Poor kid and grown men laughing WTF?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

DTA said:


> View attachment 127980
> 
> 
> View attachment 127981


 oh my fu**ing god.. I bit my lips........ I don't know what to do now... laugh or cry ffs............ OMFG....................


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

boutye911 said:


> View attachment 127985


 Omfg :lol:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Too soon?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Omfg :lol:


 This thread made me do it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> View attachment 127987
> 
> 
> Too soon?


 I just knew you were a hater.. hahahhahaaa


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

never-say-never said:


> I just knew you were a hater.. hahahhahaaa


 Lol. Couldn't help myself


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

honestly, its like this threads getting worse....... worse in a good way though :thumb


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 I've been cracked up at all these memes and haven't been offended once but fcuk me mate award of most offensive meme goes to... Lol


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

This meme war turnt into the most offensive meme war of all time lmao .

Some had me like ↓


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Only a matter of time before someone puts a mad comment haha


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

People going through this thread like


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry mobile users


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Too soon?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

These aren't particularly offensive, just good, wholesome giggles


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Tommy_Traps said:


> View attachment 127868
> 
> 
> View attachment 127869


 Lol,i used to go on chimpout aswell.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


>


 Reported for transphobia HOW DARE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Reported for transphobia HOW DARE YOU!!!!!


 As a man who identifies himself with a duck I find that statement offensive.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I identify as a dolphin.

Just sayin.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DTA said:


> I identify as a dolphin.
> 
> Just sayin.
> View attachment 128110


 LOL


----------



## 9inchesofheavenz (May 9, 2016)




----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry if this breaks the meme war (hope it doesn't) but this video is just amazing, see if you agree.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I am so so sorry


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

And one for the fatties...


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

DTA said:


> View attachment 128327


 This is my life and now I'm depressed.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Tazz (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

tioc said:


> View attachment 128830


 Going to use this lol


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

DTA said:


> Going to use this lol


 Ye my Mrs has one and recommends it.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

GCMAX said:


> Sorry if this breaks the meme war (hope it doesn't) but this video is just amazing, see if you agree.


 again off topic slightly but lol


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Tommy_Traps said:


> And one for the fatties... [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 128326


 Would bang!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> Bravo lol!!!
> 
> again off topic slightly but lol


 someone is asking to be banned.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

banzi said:


> someone is asking to be banned.


 Don't see why! For a satirical video not aimed at race as such but just happens to be alarmingly accurate to the mentality of "some" refugees who arrived in Europe last year. And as for gcmax video statistical findings can't be racist can they? Hope not as it's to late now


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

DTA said:


> Going to use this lol


 Yeah the crome ones are good until it chipped the enamel off me teeth :tongue:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)




----------

